# a sad day when it goes



## deanturner7777 (9 mo ago)

Hello People
ive decided to sell my beloved GTR R35 . Ive had it 6 years and only managed 9 thousand miles .roughly 1500 miles a year ,give or take. its sat in my garage and im not using it anymore. its had many trips to ian Litchfield's for servicing and upgrades of which it stands at stage 4.5 at present. i just cant justify it sat there doing nothing .it would be better moved on to someone who is into it more than i am at this present time.its given me loads of fun and turned many heads over the years.i wouldnt have changed the car for any other.but i feel its time for it to move on. so if theres anyone looking for a low mileage car, garaged all of its life ,serviced , upgraded and very much looked after ,give me a call. ive attached a link to auto trader of where its advertised. thanks for reading.






Auto Trader UK - New and Used Cars For Sale


Find your next car with Auto Trader UK, the official #1 site to buy and sell new and used cars. Over 400,000 cars online. Simple, easy, quick!




www.autotrader.co.uk


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Can you do a proper for sale post please.


----------

